# Lands Pride finish mower.



## Mich_Dirt (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi, I have a question.  I bought a 5' 3pt. finish mower from my brother. It works fine except when it warms up the gear oil froths out of the gear box vent. The oil is at the correct level (plug hole). It also looks a little milky. Think I can change it to syn. like my super duty has? The mower is about 10 years old. It has the old style gearbox with no cooling vents,
Thanks,


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I would at the very least, get that oil changed out. The old oil does not sound good at all. Regular gear lube works just fine and is cheaper, but the syn would work well too!


----------

